
Always secure your localhost servers - wybiral
https://davywybiral.blogspot.com/2019/05/always-secure-your-localhost-servers.html
======
Zekio
Stuff like this is why I'm glad I'm a uMatrix user

~~~
wybiral
These can be done without Javascript, btw, using images and other assets. The
Steam block example in the article is using the favicon.

